# It's time for a new job.



## Flea (Jun 24, 2009)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]I've been working as a customer service agent from home through a virtual call center for three years now. They love me, and I'm really really good at it. I'm the second most productive person in my division when it comes to generating sales, and I'm one of the most reliable agents used for "live calls" when client business reps want to listen in to make sure they're getting their money's worth.

Since getting sick last month, I find I've felt very testy and impatient with callers. This is new for me - so far I've resisted the urge to get sarcastic with anyone, but I'm not sure how much longer I can hold out. Last night I hit the wall with one woman - my company contracts with the feds and several state government agencies, and the policy clearly states that if you do ___, you'll be charged a $10 fee. She did ___ three times, and she was really pissed at the triple fee. After arguing with me for several minutes in a vain search for loopholes, she gave a very theatrical exasperated SIGH and said (I'm not making this up!) "Our government cannot be _that_ stupid!!"

I narrowly avoided blowing snot all over my monitor, but that was a turning point for me.  I've had worse callers to be sure, but I just knew yesterday that I can't do this any more. [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]The odometer has officially flipped over.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]
The pay is very low, which is a mixed blessing because it doesn't jeopardize my disability stipend (I do _not_ want to jeopardize my disability stipend.) This has given me a safe haven where I can experiment with my personal working capacity. My threshold from a health perspective seems to be 25-30 hours per week. I don't really know what I'll do next. I did get an interesting email about a business opportunity - I can pick my own hours and there's lots of travel potential - it's a company based in Nigeria.  :highfive:  Seriously, I'd like to try my hand at freelance writing/editing.  I think I'd be pretty good at that.

Any other ideas are welcome, but I call dibs on the Nigeria thing.[/FONT]


----------



## Drac (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry Flea, I have no ideas to offer..I just wanted to let you know that I am in the same boat...After 21 years in Law Enforcement I am going to retire on a medical disability..I consider myself too young to sit on my butt and do nothing, but the conditions of the retirement are strict.. You could look into private security work, the pay is low so that shouldnt provide a conflict..Keep us posted...


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 24, 2009)

Flea wishing you the best


----------



## arnisador (Jun 24, 2009)

Sounds like a classic case of burnout, so don't close the door on coming back to this type of work after a breather. Are there positions for trainers who get people ready to do your job?

For the hours you're talking, and your concern about not making too _much_, part-time office help through a temp agency--which can sometimes be done from the home--or teacher's/health care aide come to mind...writing can work, and people make a surprising amount per month from blogging, but it's certainly a risk, and now are not boom times to be starting out.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 24, 2009)

When ever you have work that deals with people you are bond to catch some in bad mood. We all play the part of the fool when we are on the recieving end of this fury we must keep in mind that it is that person's time to play the role maybe later will be your time to play the role.

As for jobs everywhere you go or do there will always be a degree of friction even doing things you love. Learning to roll with the punches and understand empathy will help you immensely.

Good luck in your job search may fortune smile on you.


----------



## Flea (Jun 24, 2009)

> You could look into private security work, the pay is low so that shouldnt provide a conflict..



Thank you Drac.  It's a bizarre irony, isn't it?  Nobody could benefit more from the short-hour-potential of a high paying job more than us.  That, and it's completely impossible to live on a disability pension without moving back in with your parents, forcing one to work anyway (which I'm sure is quite intentional.)  The end result is that there's this Line In The Sand that one dares not cross, because we don't _dare_ let go of the little we have in order to hope for something better.  The whole mess is frustrating as hell.

Yes Virginia, the government _can_ be that stupid.  :tantrum:  (And for the record I'm not biting the hand that feeds me.  But the system really _does_ need work.)


----------



## Flea (Jun 24, 2009)

After posting the above, I got a chance to read the other replies.  Yes it is burnout, but maybe it's still time for a change.  I know my personal parameters for what kind of work I'm best suited to - I'm smart and creative, but my synapses are best geared for grindstone stuff.  I went to Vocational Rehab once, and it was a disaster of biblical proportions.  

Jadecloud, I'm all bout patience and empathy.  When I'm not slaving over a hot telephone, I'm volunteering for countless social services - soup kitchens, animal shelters, you name it.  And that patience and empathy is one of the reasons why I'm so good at my job too.  But I'm only human, and even I'm desperate to tell someone what they need to hear sometimes.

There's an agency with an employment specialist for people with disabilities.  I may give him a call this afternoon.  I know there's a good solution here.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 24, 2009)

perhaps part of the problem is that you are working from home.  If you are by yourself, you have no venue in which to vent.  If you are working with colleagues, often you can cut loose and vent AFTER you hang up the phone, while keeping the phone call professional.

I don't work in customer service, but at times I need to speak with clients directly on the phone.  Sometimes they try my patience immensly, and I know that I could not do customer service as a full-time profession.  But I keep the phone call professional, and then when I hang up I cut loose and swear and call them all kinds of obscene names, and my colleages and I all laugh and let the frustration go.

Maybe if you can find a situation where you are working away from your home, with a group of others in the same position, it helps get thru the day and deal with the pressure and frustration that such work is bound to bring with it.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 24, 2009)

> Jadecloud, I'm all bout patience and empathy. When I'm not slaving over a hot telephone, I'm volunteering for countless social services - soup kitchens, animal shelters, you name it. And that patience and empathy is one of the reasons why I'm so good at my job too. But I'm only human, and even I'm desperate to tell someone what they need to hear sometimes.


 I suppose wrathful actions are needed at times. 

 When someone has a good heart you have to use caution when tainting it even to unleash a wrathful action. Anyway good luck and fortune on your next job choice I am sure you will find some peace in it.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jun 24, 2009)

Flea said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]The pay is very low, which is a mixed blessing because it doesn't jeopardize my disability stipend (I do _not_ want to jeopardize my disability stipend.) This has given me a safe haven where I can experiment with my personal working capacity. My threshold from a health perspective seems to be 25-30 hours per week. [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica].[/FONT]


This comment makes me shake my head.
Anything that keeps people held back and in fear of trying to do more with their lives is pure crap.
I am not completely clear how the disability stipend you mention works, but if you can possibly do something that will replace that stipend you should be encouraged to do it. If that stipend is something that goes away when you reach a certain amount of money every week/month/year then maybe it needs to be looked at and adjusted to give people the opportunity to make more then the limit for a short term to try to get themselves out of a dead end.
I am curious... and please tell me to go mind my own business if I am crossing a line here... its not my intent..
But I assume they give you XX dollars as a disability stipend, with some stipulation that you only get it if you earn less then XX dollars a week or month or year....
so you are doing this job now for xx dollars that still qualifies you for your disability stipend.
My curiosity is whether you can pursue a job that pays more and maintain it with your disability, and whether that higher pay would work out to be more then you are making now with your job and the disability together, or if that higher pay would just work out to being less after it cancels your qualifying for disability?

I would not even know what to recommend for you to look at doing without knowing your disability, and pay requirements, and qualifications.. /shrug but my suggestion for people has always been to find what you are passionate about and find a way to make the money you need to make doing that... in the end it is going to be more like living, and less like working... 
Good luck to you whatever you decide.. and sorry if my post is offensive, it is not meant to be, I am simply curious as I doont exactly understand that process...


----------



## Flea (Jun 24, 2009)

> and sorry if my post is offensive, it is not meant to be, I am simply curious as I dont exactly understand that process...


Oh, not at all!  Social Security is very confusing, and everyone responds that way.  Even (especially?) those of us who depend on it. 

Basically, one's stipend is based on how much work they did, and their earnings as a separate factor, before becoming disabled.  So if you worked faithfully as a janitor for 40 years before getting cancer, you're not going to fare as well as the pro football player who only played one season.  Tough break.  Also, your assets don't factor into your benefits at all.  The moral?  Play pro football!  Just play it _carefully_ ...

Once they've determined that you're eligible (a process that can take years; many people qualify posthumously) you can earn up to a tiny amount through work.  I won't bore you with too many details, but ultimately you can match whatever your monthly stipend is.  If you work too many months (cumulatively, not consecutively) surpassing this amount you get a review where you risk losing your benefits.  _That_ is the Big And Scary Thing.  With Social Security being in the mess it is, they're really cracking down and looking for excuses to reduce their rolls.  Sure, you can reapply, but don't forget the hell you went to in getting qualified the first time.  Considering how sick you have to be to get the time of day from Social Security at all, it's only a given that you _will_ inevitably get incapacitated again.  And then where will you be with no job _and_ no stipend?

That's why most people on SSDI are afraid to go back to work.



> My curiosity is whether you can pursue a job that pays more and maintain it with your disability, and whether that higher pay would work out to be more then you are making now with your job and the disability together, or if that higher pay would just work out to being less after it cancels your qualifying for disability?


Good questions all.  Basically, my own stipend just barely hovers over the federal poverty line for a single adult.  With the job I double that amount for a stratospheric income of $18K a year and change.  I've been overshooting my doctor's advice by about 10 work hours a week because I know that the ultimate benefit of moving out of this sleazy neighborhood is more therapeutic than any pill he can throw at me.  But I've also checked with a disability lawyer whose told me that I'm taking a risk earning as much as I am.  It's a delicate balance.



> Anything that keeps people held back and in fear of trying to do more with their lives is pure crap.



Nooooo kidding.  :angry:  I'd give anything for the space in which to find my peace, on my own time, and in my own way.  I think the more relevant point here is that the ultimate "anything" in your statement is the disability itself.  I don't know a single person with a disability who doesn't do everything in their power to live a full life, and work is an essential part of _quality_ of life for anyone.  In a very real sense the center has been bitten out of our lives with the pride of self-sufficiency.  For myself, I've made what peace I can with volunteerism, and it means as much to me as my former career did.

Hope this makes sense ...


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jun 24, 2009)

Have you thought about web design? If you're creative this might be for you.
You can do it part time from home as well.


----------



## searcher (Jun 24, 2009)

Flea-life will get better for you.    I have no doubt that something will come your way.


----------



## Drac (Jun 25, 2009)

I considered private security myself until I saw the restrictions..Working in the private sector of law enforcement is a real pain..Many of the companies here are owned and staffed my individuals that were never cops, and aquired their knowledge from sitting on their collective asses in college.. They have a lot of book smarts but no street smarts...


----------



## Flea (Jun 25, 2009)

> They have a lot of book smarts but no street smarts...



Heh.  I don't think _any_ industry corners the market on that.

I spoke with my immediate supervisor this morning about tweaking my duties to take some of the pressure off.  She said she was open to it, but through no fault of hers it probably ain't gonna happen.  It's only 9:40 and I've already taken one chill pill.  If I were a doctor or a journalist (I was, actually) or some other job where this level of stress were warranted, I could see going to lengths like that.  But not for customer service.  They're not paying me enough to need to self-medicate.

So that's that.  If I feel awful enough this afternoon I have no problem with knocking off brazenly for mental health reasons.  I'm sure they'll let me get away with it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been trying to change my career for years but I recently realized that I am fighting a battle I can't win. Not that I cannot change careers but I can't get to the ones I feel I want, at least not in the traditional manor and not quickly. However I can, quite easily, get to the one I would likely be best at so I am going to stop fighting it and go that way.

And someone already suggested web design also there are a lot of medical records people (transcribers) that work out of their homes and jobs not at home that pay rather well that are also not full time like court reporting are pretty good to but that one would mess up your disability stipend it can pay rather well.


----------



## Flea (Jun 29, 2009)

I finally had a chance to make some calls this morning and found that the employment specialist I used to work with is gone since a grant fell through.    :hammer:

Some friends have made other good suggestions, one of which involves trying to sell some of the tchotchkes I enjoy making as artwork.  Someone else suggested web design or blogging.  I can blog, sure, but how does one make money at it?  Can anyone elaborate on that for me?  I'd appreciate it.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 29, 2009)

Flea said:


> Some friends have made other good suggestions, one of which involves trying to sell some of the tchotchkes I enjoy making as artwork.



Etsy.com is good for that, I understand!




> Someone else suggested web design or blogging.  I can blog, sure, but how does one make money at it?  Can anyone elaborate on that for me?



Google ads, Amazon affiliation, driving customers from it to another of your businesses (e.g., technical writing), or ads/sponsorship from a specific industry if that's what you're writing about. It's not much different from what this site does, actually.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 29, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> I've been trying to change my career for years but I recently realized that I am fighting a battle I can't win. Not that I cannot change careers but I can't get to the ones I feel I want, at least not in the traditional manor and not quickly. However I can, quite easily, get to the one I would likely be best at so I am going to stop fighting it and go that way.
> 
> And someone already suggested web design also there are a lot of medical records people (transcribers) that work out of their homes and jobs not at home that pay rather well that are also not full time like court reporting are pretty good to but that one would mess up your disability stipend it can pay rather well.


You should look into Millionaire Playboy as a line of "work"... 
I would, but, I don't like going to parties...


----------



## Flea (Jun 29, 2009)

Big Don said:


> You should look into Millionaire Playboy as a line of "work"...
> I would, but, I don't like going to parties...



It worked pretty well for Shel Silverstein!  Lucky bastard ...  :ultracool


----------



## Big Don (Jun 29, 2009)

Flea said:


> It worked pretty well for Shel Silverstein!  Lucky bastard ...  :ultracool


The Smoking Gun website had Paris Hilton's financial disclosure from a court case, being the "Stupid Spoiled Whore" of fame and legend is VERY profitable...


----------



## Flea (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmm ... maybe I'm missing an opportunity here?  Oh wait, I'm not stupid.  

Perhaps I could fake it convincingly.  :fanboy:


----------



## Big Don (Jun 29, 2009)

Flea said:


> Hmm ... maybe I'm missing an opportunity here?  Oh wait, I'm not stupid.
> 
> Perhaps I could fake it convincingly.  :fanboy:


I doubt you could fake it well enough...


----------



## Flea (Jun 29, 2009)

Big Don said:


> I doubt you could fake it well enough...



... for which I thank you humbly.  I needed that tonight.  :asian:

Back to the drawing board in the morning.


----------



## Flea (Jun 30, 2009)

I just spent an hour or so reading up on blogging and I'm surprised at how easy it is!  For some reason I thought it would be a big ordeal to set everything up.  For years people have been telling me "You're a good writer.  You should blog."  I know I'm a good writer, I've been paid for it in the past.

A friend of a friend locally has enjoyed amateur photography for years, and followed similar advice in a lazy way.  She took some of her favorite images and had them framed professionally, and put on display at her usual coffee shop.  She was shocked to see them fly off the walls!  So within six months she's graduated to a mail-order business and the art festival circuit.

Who knows?  Maybe I'll get that lucky too.  And if not it's no big deal.  I write all the time anyway so it wouldn't exactly be a loss.  Now I just have to figure out what my topic will be.  I have a couple passions that would make equally good blogs.  Hell, I could do both!

Thanks so much for the encouragement, everyone.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 30, 2009)

Big Don said:


> You should look into Millionaire Playboy as a line of "work"...
> I would, but, I don't like going to parties...


 
Well I would, but I don't much like parties either and the whole playboy part is out because I am married and rather happy about it....so maybe I will just shoot for millionaire or in today&#8217;s world economy...multi-billionaire if I want to actually afford to quit my job


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 30, 2009)

Flea said:


> I just spent an hour or so reading up on blogging and I'm surprised at how easy it is! For some reason I thought it would be a big ordeal to set everything up. For years people have been telling me "You're a good writer. You should blog." I know I'm a good writer, I've been paid for it in the past.
> 
> A friend of a friend locally has enjoyed amateur photography for years, and followed similar advice in a lazy way. She took some of her favorite images and had them framed professionally, and put on display at her usual coffee shop. She was shocked to see them fly off the walls! So within six months she's graduated to a mail-order business and the art festival circuit.
> 
> ...


 
Go for it, BLOGS AWAY.


----------



## Flea (Jul 7, 2009)

This is just plain weird.

This morning I had an appraiser come in to evaluate my condo.  Out of nowhere he mentions that he's working on a book for home buyers, and that he needs an editor.  "Interesting you should mention that," sez I, "I used to be in journalism and I want to start freelancing."

On the spot, he offered me $35/hour to work on this book.  He'll email me the draft, and we'll talk from there.  It's a strange world.  :ultracool


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow, what wonderful serendipity! Good luck to you!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 7, 2009)

Flea said:


> This is just plain weird.
> 
> This morning I had an appraiser come in to evaluate my condo. Out of nowhere he mentions that he's working on a book for home buyers, and that he needs an editor. "Interesting you should mention that," sez I, "I used to be in journalism and I want to start freelancing."
> 
> On the spot, he offered me $35/hour to work on this book. He'll email me the draft, and we'll talk from there. It's a strange world. :ultracool


 
Congratulations :highfive:


----------



## Drac (Nov 18, 2009)

I retired from active law enforcement and need something to keep me from going stir crazy and to keep the cash flowing until the retirement checks start...I got a job driving a shuttle bus at the airport..I mean I had the commerical drivers license with the airbrakes and passenger endorsements so I figured why not...I would love to post who tips and who doesnt but that would bring the wraths of the Mods and Super Mods on my head, as well as being accused of generalizing or profiling..


----------



## Flea (Nov 19, 2009)

Congratulations!  For myself, I decided to shelve the career change until I figured out my move.  I tried, but I simply couldn't do both at the same time.  Getting out of my neighborhood is _much_ more pressing.  After spending a couple weeks on the west coast and gaping slack-jawed at the cost of housing out here, now I'm thinking of going back to work full-time.  I'm sure my doctor will whap me with her clipboard when I bring it up, but I'm not really sure how else to make it.  On my current budget I can't even afford a subsidized efficiency apartment in Portland.  Section 8 isn't even accepting applications "until further notice" anyway.  Sigh.

I'm hellbent on moving out here at this point.  I'll figure something out.


----------



## Drac (Nov 19, 2009)

Flea said:


> Congratulations!


 
Thanks Flea...I should/could a whole thread about the people that use the airport shuttle..So if travel is in your holiday plans dont forget the men and women that drive and assist with the luggage..The hourly rate is poor and the tips *REALLY* help..


----------



## Flea (Dec 22, 2009)

I have an interview!  I have an interview!!!  

A close friend of mine is a retired social worker who specialized in finding employment for the most challenged of job seekers - former homeless, illiterate, and of course, people with disabilities.  He told me about transcription.  I'd heard of medical transcription, but he told me about court reporting.  I wouldn't have to go back to school for it, and as a former journalist I have a small grasp of legalese already.  And of course I can already transcribe pretty close to real-time after three years as a phone rep.

Most importantly I could do it _from home_.  :highfive:

None of which is to say that I have this wrapped up, but I'm pretty excited.  It's hard for me to find work I can do, in conditions I can handle.  And I have a big resume gap from being sick for five years.  So this means a lot to me.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 22, 2009)

Flea said:


> I have an interview!  I have an interview!!!
> 
> A close friend of mine is a retired social worker who specialized in finding employment for the most challenged of job seekers - former homeless, illiterate, and of course, people with disabilities.  He told me about transcription.  I'd heard of medical transcription, but he told me about court reporting.  I wouldn't have to go back to school for it, and as a former journalist I have a small grasp of legalese already.  And of course I can already transcribe pretty close to real-time after three years as a phone rep.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about being a court reporter?  While it's possible to be home-based, that involves a lot of time in various locations, such as courtrooms or offices where depositions are being taken.  It also requires some very specific training.

Otherwise, I know there are transcription services around (we use one on occasion, to transcribe interview recordings, for example).  I still suspect you'd need some training, even with some background.  Formatting and that sort of thing...  And, if you're doing legal transcription, you probably want a legal dictionary or three...


----------



## KELLYG (Dec 22, 2009)

Kick some tail feathers during the interview!!!  I hope you get the job!   I am also excited that you are well enough to be able to pursue a career!


----------



## Flea (Dec 22, 2009)

Court reporter?  Sort of.  While most of that job description involves lots of courtroom time, mere transcription is the bottom of that professional barrel as I understand it.  It requires minimal training.  For the full-fledged career there is a certification required, but not for transcription itself.

I wouldn't mind going back to school on general principle, but I'm not sure what career I can do that I'd need another degree for.  I already have a BA.

They said they do on-the-job training for transcription, and they've already seen my resume.  I don't think they'd call me in if they didn't have confidence I could do it.  We'll have to see.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Dec 22, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you Flea...Good luck!


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 22, 2009)

Drac said:


> ...I would love to post who tips and who doesnt but that would bring the wraths of the Mods and Super Mods on my head, as well as being accused of generalizing or profiling..


 
From my stint as a waitress, I could do the same. I'd love to compare notes on men vs. women tippers. It would be interesting to see how your being male affects that, as well as the nature of your job vs. serving food.


----------



## Drac (Dec 23, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> From my stint as a waitress, I could do the same.


 Yeah, I bet you could...





girlbug2 said:


> I'd love to compare notes on men vs. women tippers. It would be interesting to see how your being male affects that, as well as the nature of your job vs. serving food.


 
It's not as much as a male-vs-female thing but a country of orgin thing..Certain ethnic groups just don't tip..Nuff said...


----------



## Flea (Dec 23, 2009)

Drac and Girlbug, this looks like the forum for you!


----------



## Drac (Dec 24, 2009)

Flea said:


> Drac and Girlbug, this looks like the forum for you!


 
Like we said Flea, if we posted our personal experiences we would create a shitstorm and get neg repped to death...


----------



## Flea (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh, I'm not so sure about that.  I think everyone has a customer/client/student story of their own that they can empathize with.


----------



## Flea (Jan 12, 2010)

Weird flippin' day for job hunting.

I got an offer from the transcription company, but it's "we'll let you know when we need you."  So yesterday I went through the yellow pages and cold-called several court reporting companies.  I turned up some interesting contacts, and I pursued those today with no results.  

Finally in desperation I went down to the city's unemployment office.  When they called me back, who did I see but some guy I had the misfortune to meet at a party a couple weeks ago?  He has a friendly veneer, but he's a virulent racist who cleared out the kitchen at the party with a 15-minute tirade.  Blessedly, he didn't recognize me and I kept a poker face.  He was very polite and professional to my grudging surprise.  His main advice was that my resume was as exciting as cold oatmeal and he coached me through some improvements.  And no, no job openings from home.  Try voc rehab.

After I got home and scraped my ego off the floor I got a call out of the clear blue sky from a headhunter.  They pulled my cold oatmeal off Yahoo Jobs (I think I posted it there something like 5 years ago?) and wanted me to interview for a management trainee position to start at $80K. (No word on any Nigerian connections.) There's no way I could handle the work, but it's a cattle call group interview.  So why not?  I could use the practice, and I haven't shined myself up in a while.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 12, 2010)

_management trainee position to start at $80K_??

 Be careful Hun.


----------



## Flea (Jan 13, 2010)

Drac said:


> Like we said Flea, if we posted our personal experiences we would create a shitstorm and get neg repped to death...



I couldn't help but think of you and Girlbug when I saw this ...



> So I go over to greet table thirteen - it's a man and a woman, maybe in their mid-forties.
> 
> And twelve stuffed dinosaurs.
> 
> Friday the 13th, I was told, is Prehistoric Creature's Day. If you have any prehistoric creatures in your house, you have to take them out to a nice dinner on Friday the 13th, or else they will become angry and rampage through your house, creating a huge mess. So this couple, not wanting to spend the next day cleaning up after a squadron of angry reptilians, had brought their brood of dinosaurs out to dinner.


----------



## Flea (Jan 13, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> _management trainee position to start at $80K_??
> 
> Be careful Hun.



Oh, of course.  I have no faith in this whatsoever.  The only reason I'm going is to polish my interviewing skills.  I go under the assumption that they're wasting my time, so I may as well return the favor.

Besides, they might hand out free cookies or something.


----------



## Drac (Jan 13, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> _management trainee position to start at $80K_??
> 
> Be careful Hun.


 
$80K to start??? Sounds too good to be true..Me, I am looking at truck driving schools..Lots of ads up here, but everyone wants the Class A CDL even for the straight trucks..Maybe after tax time..


----------



## Carol (Jan 13, 2010)

Flea said:


> After I got home and scraped my ego off the floor I got a call out of the clear blue sky from a headhunter.  They pulled my cold oatmeal off Yahoo Jobs (I think I posted it there something like 5 years ago?) and wanted me to interview for a management trainee position to start at $80K. (No word on any Nigerian connections.) There's no way I could handle the work, but it's a cattle call group interview.  So why not?  I could use the practice, and I haven't shined myself up in a while.



Why not?  Well...Headhunters usually take personal info (SSN, DOB) for their own paperwork and for background checks before they begin their internal interview process.  I think its wise to be very sure about who one is dealing with before divulging that info.  There are lots of stories on the street about unscrupulous recruiters. I don't know how many are legit and how many are made up by frustrated job seekers....but it's worth being cautious.

To be honest, the situation sounds very suspect.  A "management trainee" can earn up to 80K, or higher, depending on the industry.  But management trainees that come in at that range aren't found in cattle calls.  They are people with specific skills, results, education, knowledge, etc.

It sounds more like someone putting up an alluring story to get as many people through the door as possible.  That's not necessarily a good thing in a head hunter.  Keep your eyes wide open.


----------



## Flea (Jan 13, 2010)

Bingo!!

It's a nationwide insurance company, so I looked up the local office through the BBB.



> BBB processed a total of 123 complaints about [Billy Bob's Insurance and Golf Shoe Emporium] in the last 36 months, our standard reporting period. Of the total of 123 complaints closed in 36 months, 36 were closed in the last year.
> These complaints concerned :2
> regarding  Issue Not Defined  1
> regarding  *Advertising Issues*  1- None of the Above - Advertising Complaint Issue19
> ...


Other sites spoke of high pressure sales tactics, and contracts with financial demands on applicants that bore no resemblance to verbal offers by recruiters.

Who ever thought that the insurance industry would be dishonest?  I'm completely flummoxed.  :idunno:


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 13, 2010)

Carol said:


> Why not?  Well...Headhunters usually take personal info (SSN, DOB) for their own paperwork and for background checks before they begin their internal interview process.  I think its wise to be very sure about who one is dealing with before divulging that info.  There are lots of stories on the street about unscrupulous recruiters. I don't know how many are legit and how many are made up by frustrated job seekers....but it's worth being cautious.
> 
> To be honest, the situation sounds very suspect.  A "management trainee" can earn up to 80K, or higher, depending on the industry.  But management trainees that come in at that range aren't found in cattle calls.  They are people with specific skills, results, education, knowledge, etc.
> 
> It sounds more like someone putting up an alluring story to get as many people through the door as possible.  That's not necessarily a good thing in a head hunter.  Keep your eyes wide open.


It's gonna be Amway or some other network marketing deal.  Maybe Primerica. 

Too many of these are borderline pyramid schemes.  They work for some people... but they also tried to convince me once that I was making a profit by spending less buying from them for my own use, and then getting my couple percent kickback for the sale.  Sorry, but profit is money I didn't have when I started -- not getting some of what I spent back...


----------



## Drac (Jan 14, 2010)

Carol said:


> To be honest, the situation sounds very suspect. A "management trainee" can earn up to 80K, or higher, depending on the industry. But management trainees that come in at that range aren't found in cattle calls. They are people with specific skills, results, education, knowledge, etc.


 
The working word here is* can *..It doesn't say you will...


----------



## Flea (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, it's official.  I found something that met all my criteria - I can work exclusively from home and craft my own schedule.  I can work as much or as little as I want with a microscopic minimum set by the company.  It's quiet, it holds my nose to the grindstone, and I can have the cat on my lap.

After signing the paperwork and installing all the software yesterday, I am a legal transcriptionist.  After some deliberation I decided that it was more convenient than being an illegal transcriptionist.  Those foot pedals don't have any street value anyway.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 26, 2010)

Flea said:


> Well, it's official. I found something that met all my criteria - I can work exclusively from home and craft my own schedule. I can work as much or as little as I want with a microscopic minimum set by the company. It's quiet, it holds my nose to the grindstone, and I can have the cat on my lap.
> 
> After signing the paperwork and installing all the software yesterday, I am a legal transcriptionist. After some deliberation I decided that it was more convenient than being an illegal transcriptionist. Those foot pedals don't have any street value anyway.


 
Way cool! Congratulations!


----------



## Drac (Jan 28, 2010)

Flea said:


> Well, it's official. I found something that met all my criteria - I can work exclusively from home and craft my own schedule. I can work as much or as little as I want with a microscopic minimum set by the company. It's quiet, it holds my nose to the grindstone, and I can have the cat on my lap.


 
Congrats...I just sent out resumes to about 1/2 dozen prospective jobs..


----------



## Flea (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh, the bus driving didn't work out?


----------



## KELLYG (Jan 28, 2010)

congratulations flea!!!!   Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Drac (Jan 29, 2010)

Flea said:


> Oh, the bus driving didn't work out?


 
I am still employeed there to keep a positive cash flow. I love driving, but I have had enough of folks that refuse to understand that as they have a schedule to keep *SO DO I..*Gonna try for one of those tour bus jobs..


----------



## Carol (Jan 29, 2010)

Drac said:


> I am still employeed there to keep a positive cash flow. I love driving, but I have had enough of folks that refuse to understand that as they have a schedule to keep *SO DO I..*Gonna try for one of those tour bus jobs..



Best of luck Drac.  Pulling for ya! 

And Congrats Flea!  Hope the new gig works out well :asian:


----------



## Drac (Jan 30, 2010)

Drac said:


> *..*Gonna try for one of those tour bus jobs..


 


Carol said:


> Best of luck Drac. Pulling for ya!


 
Thanks Carol..I wonder how fast I can get one of them big busses up to??


----------



## Flea (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, so much for that.

The person charged with training new employees was very vexed at my not having sprung from the womb as a WordPerfect virtuoso.  She sent my first project back to me with a very snippy "_*Following directions is very important in this job. "
*_
I sent my second project in two days before deadline so we could make any needed corrections, and she fired me because it had any mistakes at all. 

_*:bs1:

*_
No love lost here.  _*
*_​


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice to know that they were supportive of you during your training and helped you overcome any problems with their training of you...:whip1:

Amazing how many idiots there are in positions to determine your emploment. 

You'll find something else Flea, don't worry about their ****.


----------



## Drac (Feb 10, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Nice to know that they were supportive of you during your training and helped you overcome any problems with their training of you...:whip1:
> 
> Amazing how many idiots there are in positions to determine your emploment.
> 
> You'll find something else Flea, don't worry about their ****.


 
Sorry to hear about the outcome Flea..Those that sit on high and pass employment judgement on us do fall and usually fall *VERY HARD*...


----------



## Flea (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Honestly, I lost interest with her first poison-keyboard email.  Who needs a boss like that?  Then my second assignment was transcribing a whole deposition from scratch.  Legal transcriptions have to be verbatim of course, and that means listening and re-listening to make sure I included the exact number of _ums_ and _uhs_ in each sentence.  _And_ I had to be sure I didn't mistake any ums for uhs in the process!  I actively sought out a nose-to-grindstone job, but that's ridiculous even for me.

So as soon as they pay me for my work, I'll return their equipment to them with a smile.  Lesson cheerfully learned.

A better lesson still is how cool the management is at my current company.  They support everyone like a good solid sports bra.  Last summer when things got tough for me and I asked them to tweak my job description, they did.  It took them a while because it was our busiest season, but now I'm in a quasi-supervisory role with much lower pressure and a lot less customer contact.  So ... what was I bitching about again?  Maybe I should just stay put after all.

* Teacher says, every time you hear hold music, a customer service rep gets his wings. *


----------



## Flea (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh, one other thing - 

I wasn't upset about it at all, just a little disappointed.  Mostly I think it's pretty funny.  It reflects on her as a person.  More than that though, it's ironic; I have a work ethic that borders on the unhealthfully obsessive, and I have yet to find an employer who could recognize and tap into it.  If she had a little more patience she would have had a _machine_ on her hands, burning up more work than she could possibly have thrown at me.  Big loss for her and her company.


----------



## Carol (Feb 10, 2010)

Flea said:


> So as soon as they pay me for my work, I'll return their equipment to them with a smile.  Lesson cheerfully learned.



You *must* be paid within 14 days of your dismissal date.  

http://www.lrc.state.ky.us/KRS/337-00/055.PDF


----------



## Big Don (Feb 11, 2010)

Some words of wisdom from The Jerk:


> I think next week I'll be able to send some more money as I may have extra work. My friend Patty promised me a *{{CENSORED}}* job.


Couldn't resist, saw the thread title and a light bulb went off, a can of oil exploded and my eyes crossed. It was never easy for me, I was born a poor black child...


----------



## Flea (Feb 11, 2010)

*ATTENTION MODERATORS:*

Whatever you do, do _not_ read the above post.

:lol:


----------



## Big Don (Feb 11, 2010)

Flea said:


> *ATTENTION MODERATORS:*
> 
> Whatever you do, do _not_ read the above post.
> 
> :lol:


Hey! I censored it.


----------



## Drac (Feb 11, 2010)

Flea said:


> *ATTENTION MODERATORS:*
> 
> Whatever you do, do _not_ read the above post.
> 
> :lol:


 
Too Late.....LOL


----------



## Drac (Feb 11, 2010)

Flea said:


> Thanks guys. A better lesson still is how cool the management is at my current company. They support everyone like a good solid sports bra. Last summer when things got tough for me and I asked them to tweak my job description, they did. It took them a while because it was our busiest season, but now I'm in a quasi-supervisory role with much lower pressure and a lot less customer contact. So ... what was I bitching about again? Maybe I should just stay put after all.


 
Sometimes the money is not greener on the other side of the fence..If things have gotten better for you there then stay put for now..


----------



## Flea (Feb 11, 2010)

It's a good thing I didn't see this ad.  

This may be an indication of why I should work from home... or maybe I'm just evil.


----------



## Drac (Feb 18, 2010)

Well I am giving up the daily driving and going part time..Gonna get a job driving the passengers from the from the planes to the gates..Too many people carrying carrying too much heavy luggage and too few tips who always want be to leave as soon as they board as they are in a rush..

I snapped at one who whined that he got a late start because he was at a party last night and didnt hear his wake up call.."*SO WHOSE FAULT IS THAT" *was my response..

With the weight restrictions placed on bags by the airlines they must be making a killing..I carried about 200 people yesterday, each one at at least 2 bags and the minimum weight was about 45 lbs, the heaviest was over 60lbs..I made about a total of about 20 dollars...


----------



## Flea (Feb 18, 2010)

Isn't that killing your back though?

I've decided to stay put at my current job for the time being and stop looking.  Like I said in my last post, my job description has changed to the point that most of my original objections have disappeared anyway.  If they put me back to my original job when the next crunch season hits I may re-evaluate that ... but the other day I referred a friend to the company.  It really is a good place to work.

(And yes, I certainly understand the compulsion to snap at stoopit customers.  Sometimes the only thing stopping me is the "calls may be monitored..." My favorite thing I didn't snap to someone was when they pissed and moaned about a cancellation fee.  "And what do you do?  Do you just keep the money?"  No lady, we donate it to Hezbollah!!)


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 18, 2010)

The school I worked for that is right they laid off avout twenty percent of the teachers and subs and I was one, Thank Gpd my wife still has her jov for now... I need something part time maybe 25-35 hours a week so here goes the grind once again..:rofl:


----------



## Drac (Feb 18, 2010)

Flea said:


> Isn't that killing your back though?


 
Naw, its the knees that suffer...For some reason the owners leased shuttles that have steps like a school bus has, that's what really hurts..



Flea said:


> I've decided to stay put at my current job for the time being and stop looking. Like I said in my last post, my job description has changed to the point that most of my original objections have disappeared anyway. If they put me back to my original job when the next crunch season hits I may re-evaluate that ... but the other day I referred a friend to the company. It really is a good place to work.


 
Bide your time, collect a paycheck but keep looking makes a lot of sense..



Flea said:


> (And yes, I certainly understand the compulsion to snap at stoopit customers. Sometimes the only thing stopping me is the "calls may be monitored..." My favorite thing I didn't snap to someone was when they pissed and moaned about a cancellation fee. "And what do you do? Do you just keep the money?" No lady, we donate it to Hezbollah!!)


 
I have been really good about lipping off..I have "bitten" my tounge enough times that I am surprized I still have one..I have flipped people off for driving like total jerkweeds..I am now convinced that ALL driving instructors should take their students to the airport and teach them how to navigate them..You wouldn't believe some of the bonehead stunts I have seen..


----------



## Drac (Feb 25, 2010)

Drac said:


> Well I am giving up the daily driving and going part time..Gonna get a job driving the passengers from the from the planes to the gates..I am tired of too many people carrying carrying way too much heavy luggage who never tip yet always want be to leave as soon as they board as they are in a rush..
> 
> I snapped at one who whined that he got a late start because he was at a party last night and didnt hear his wake up call.."*SO WHOSE FAULT IS THAT" *was my response..
> 
> With the weight restrictions placed on bags by the airlines they must be making a killing..I carried about 200 people yesterday, each one at at least 2 bags and the minimum weight was about 45 lbs, the heaviest was over 60lbs..I made about a total of about 20 dollars...


 
I had to apply at the airport for a special pass that will allow me access to the apron of the airfield..I had to be fingerprinted and will have to attend a class..They requested 2 forms of ID, which I have no problem showing( unlike some on here)..What made me laugh is they would not accept my retired police officers ID card, despite the fact it has my picture and all information on it..One of TSA's rules...


----------



## Flea (Feb 25, 2010)

"[LEOs] hate our freedoms ..."


----------



## Drac (Mar 11, 2010)

Flea said:


> "[LEOs] hate our freedoms ..."


 
What???


----------



## Flea (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh it was a dumb joke.  Remember on 9/12 when W said the attacks happened because "the terrorists hate our freedoms?"  I was drawing a corollary from that - if a LEO ID isn't good enough for the TSA it must be that they're on to you ... or something.  Basically I was making fun of the TSA.  It's a big target, what can I say.


----------



## Drac (Mar 12, 2010)

Flea said:


> Oh it was a dumb joke. Remember on 9/12 when W said the attacks happened because "the terrorists hate our freedoms?" I was drawing a corollary from that - if a LEO ID isn't good enough for the TSA it must be that they're on to you ... or something. Basically I was making fun of the TSA. It's a big target, what can I say.


 
Thanks for the explanation..I had hoped to land a job with the TSA instructing their employees in self defense..No such luck...


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 12, 2010)

Drac said:


> Thanks for the explanation..I had hoped to land a job with the TSA instructing their employees in self defense..No such luck...


 
That is too bad Drac, you could have done a bang up job.


----------



## Drac (Mar 12, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> That is too bad Drac, you could have done a bang up job.


 
Thanks Terry..I still send inquiries whenever I am given a new lead..


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 12, 2010)

Drac said:


> Thanks Terry..I still send inquiries whenever I am given a new lead..


 
That is all any of us can do.... I hope everything works out for you in the long run.


----------



## Drac (Mar 30, 2010)

Only *ONE MORE DAY* as a regular shuttle driver..No more overdressed corporate clowns that want to leave now because *THEY* have a schedule to keep..No more family travelers with a dozen pieces of heavy luggage and not a tip for for the driver..


----------



## Drac (Apr 6, 2010)

Did my first day on the International Shuttle and it was *GREAT*..Its a little scary sharing the road with moving aircraft, fuel trucks and tugs.I dont drive faster than 15 MPH..Some of the security measures put in place by Homeland Security are a little anal, but they serve a purpose and its no big deal..Everybody on these flights are coming home and glad to be back..Tips are scarce, but there were days on the car rental route I toted bags for 8 hrs and didnt make a buck so I'm not that upset...


----------



## Carol (Apr 6, 2010)

Drac said:


> Did my first day on the International Shuttle and it was *GREAT*..Its a little scary sharing the road with moving aircraft, fuel trucks and tugs.I dont drive faster than 15 MPH..Some of the security measures put in place by Homeland Security are a little anal, but they serve a purpose and its no big deal..Everybody on these flights are coming home and glad to be back..Tips are scarce, but there were days on the car rental route I toted bags for 8 hrs and didnt make a buck so I'm not that upset...



Glad you had a good day Drac, they are very lucky to have you


----------



## Drac (Apr 7, 2010)

Carol said:


> Glad you had a good day Drac, they are very lucky to have you


 
You are too kind Carol..The hardest part of the job is keeping my eyes of the hemlines of the flight attendants..


----------



## Drac (Apr 12, 2010)

The funniest part of the job is watching some of the females returning from Spring Break. After spending a week or two in some hot and sunny climate they return to Ohio and have forgotten what the weather is here..They deboard the plane showing as much skin as possible and freezing their thongs off before the shuttle arrives..


----------



## Flea (Apr 12, 2010)

Farming a three-inch stack of resumes to every airport in the western hemisphere ...


----------



## Drac (Apr 12, 2010)

Flea said:


> Farming a three-inch stack of resumes to every airport in the western hemisphere ...


 
Look for jobs involving shuttle bus operations at an airport near you..


----------



## Flea (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, life is just about to force the issue.  Six months of condo showings to buyers with flaky realtors culminated in a Final Warning for tardiness.  The last one was this Saturday morning when a prospective buyer showed up for a tour five minutes before my shift rather than the half-hour lead time they promised.  So I emailed an explanation to my boss, and waited ten minutes for them to leave.  After all, does the company _really_ want me  handling customers' credit card information with a stranger standing  over my shoulder?

Apparently, they do.  I asked the HR lady about it, and she said I did the right thing but I'm getting punished anyway.  :duh:  Now I have to be perfect for six months or I'm out.  And with all the chaos of a home sale and a cross-country move, that's not bloody likely.

I'll be the first to admit that this has been a great company to work for, and it pains me to let them go.  I could tell that the HR person was sympathetic, and probably felt really silly writing me up for protecting my customers' information.  But that's the problem with a job in the lowest echelons - there's no room for common sense.  It's all about what's in the employee manual, and to hell with anything else.  I'm tempted to pull a chess move of quitting before I get fired, so I'd have a better chance of getting re-hired once I move.  It's not easy to find feasible work in my position.


----------



## Drac (May 16, 2010)

I just interviewed for an Armored Truck driver position. I did this before I became a cop and it was all good..One of the few jobs I held that if they offered me a shift on an off day I would take it..Now that day I report to my shuttle driving job for our quarterly training and the trainer asked if I'd me interested in a Road Supervisors position.

Its prolly more money and not as physical, but it means dealing with the Unions and our Union rep.Not something I really fancy..


----------



## Carol (May 16, 2010)

Drac said:


> I just interviewed for an Armored Truck driver position. I did this before I became a cop and it was all good..One of the few jobs I held that if they offered me a shift on an off day I would take it..Now that day I report to my shuttle driving job for our quarterly training and the trainer asked if I'd me interested in a Road Supervisors position.
> 
> Its prolly more money and not as physical, but it means dealing with the Unions and our Union rep.Not something I really fancy..



Would the payoff for the supervisor's job be worth the extra stuff you don't like as much?  I hear ya about the union, been there myself at an earlier time.  If they run a clean shop, it might not be as much hassle, and it sounds like it could lead to some even better opportunities down the road, so to speak.  

You're good with people, and you keep a cool head.  I bet you'd be good at the job.


----------



## Drac (May 16, 2010)

Carol said:


> Would the payoff for the supervisor's job be worth the extra stuff you don't like as much? I hear ya about the union, been there myself at an earlier time. If they run a clean shop, it might not be as much hassle, and it sounds like it could lead to some even better opportunities down the road, so to speak.
> 
> You're good with people, and you keep a cool head. I bet you'd be good at the job.


 
You are too kind Carol..The pay for the supers job would be good but not be worth the hassle..


----------



## Drac (Aug 18, 2010)

I was informed on Monday that my job driving the shuttle for the International Flights has been suspended for reasons unknown. This happened in the last year, I went from 3 days a week to one.

I only got the one because the other driver with more seniority could not work. They believe that things will go back to normal when the Fall/Winter travel seasons kick in,sometime in Nov.


----------



## Drac (Aug 30, 2010)

During the interview for the armored truck job they asked what I made at the shuttle driving company, when I told them their response was " We dont pay that much"..I was stunned, I had done that work 20 years ago and the pay was great for its time.

 Besides driving the truck, there is alot of physical labor involved expecially on the days you're hauling coins. Then there's a shitload of paperwork that *MUST* tally at the end of the day. Not to mention the possibility of getting robbed and shot walking in and out of businesses..


----------



## Drac (Sep 4, 2010)

*Success!!!!! *I was offered a job driving for one of the tour coach companies based here in Cleveland, which I accepted..I still have to put in a 2 week class with them before going out on the road, but its full time and the pay aint bad..


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 4, 2010)

Drac said:


> *Success!!!!! *I was offered a job driving for one of the tour coach companies based here in Cleveland, which I accepted..I still have to put in a 2 week class with them before going out on the road, but its full time and the pay aint bad..


 
Congrats Drac glad to hear things are turning around for you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Drac (Sep 5, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> Congrats Drac glad to hear things are turning around for you.


 
Thanks Terry..



Bob Hubbard said:


> Cool!


 
Yeah it is. If I get a run to Seneca Casino I'll give ya a heads up, maybe you and your lovely wife can join me for lunch..


----------



## Flea (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, I'm still working the customer service phone gig...  :barf:

The positive is that they gave me a merit raise a couple months ago.  I then found out that I'm still well below minimum wage in my new state. I had a good laugh over that.  

I've been making calls in my new town and I've found out that a couple human services agencies here are hiring right now.  I don't know what credentials they want, but I did find out that there's a certification program in LA in November.  It's $1000 plus accommodations, but someone locally said she might be able to help me score some grant money.  

I'd better turn things around soon, like by the end of the day.  A caller had a core meltdown and said she was going to report me to _*THE ATTORNEY GENERALS OFFICE!!!!!*_  If you don't hear from me again, it probably means that some Men In Black paid me a visit and vaporized me.  It's been an honor to know you all.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Sep 15, 2010)

Flea said:


> Yes, I'm still working the customer service phone gig... :barf:
> 
> The positive is that they gave me a merit raise a couple months ago. I then found out that I'm still well below minimum wage in my new state. I had a good laugh over that.
> 
> ...


 
Can you get me Tommy Lee Jones autograph please?


----------



## Drac (Sep 15, 2010)

I have not driven over the road in awhile, and the D.O.T has come up with a bunch of new rules and regs in an attempt to weed out the jackwagons that dont belong behind the wheel of ANYTHING..The classroom work is challenging, but I wanna get out on the road..


----------



## Carol (Sep 15, 2010)

Drac said:


> I have not driven over the road in awhile, and the D.O.T has come up with a bunch of new rules and regs in an attempt to weed out the jackwagons that dont belong behind the wheel of ANYTHING..The classroom work is challenging, but I wanna get out on the road..



You'll be out soon enough.   Your passengers will be lucky to have you.


----------



## Drac (Sep 17, 2010)

Carol said:


> You'll be out soon enough. Your passengers will be lucky to have you.


 
You are too kind..Well I passed the classroom portion of the training, next week it the physical part..Looking forward to it...


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2010)

Our classroom group grew smaller on the 2nd day.. They sent us for a drug screen ( pee-in-the-cup) on the first day. The 2nd day we were all outside have our morning smoke with our coffee and they called one of us back in, no biggie as this has been going on since day one.

As we started the days instruction we noticed that Rich was missing and we figured he was still talking with the boss..Well the boss came in collected his books and announced that Rich would not be back..I had to tell the class that it was an illegal substance that the screen picked up, they were stunned...


----------



## Ken Morgan (Sep 19, 2010)

Drac said:


> Our classroom group grew smaller on the 2nd day.. They sent us for a drug screen ( pee-in-the-cup) on the first day. The 2nd day we were all outside have our morning smoke with our coffee and they called one of us back in, no biggie as this has been going on since day one.
> 
> As we started the days instruction we noticed that Rich was missing and we figured he was still talking with the boss..Well the boss came in collected his books and announced that Rich would not be back..I had to tell the class that it was an illegal substance that the screen picked up, they were stunned...


 
Glad it going well for you!

LOL. Yeah just gotta love how bright some people are!

When I joined the army years ago, we were scheduled to come in, in 6-8 weeks for a physical, pee in a cup and all. While I'm peeing in my cup, the guy next to me asks, "how long after you smoke pot can it be detected in your urine?". I said about one month, and asked him when he smoked last. His reply? Remember we knew for almsot two months that this test was coming. "Last night" was his reply. I'm assuming he didn't make it, thank god, he wouldn't be someone I would want to rely on in combat.


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Glad it going well for you!
> 
> LOL. Yeah just gotta love how bright some people are!
> 
> When I joined the army years ago, we were scheduled to come in, in 6-8 weeks for a physical, pee in a cup and all. While I'm peeing in my cup, the guy next to me asks, "how long after you smoke pot can it be detected in your urine?". I said about one month, and asked him when he smoked last. His reply? Remember we knew for almsot two months that this test was coming. "Last night" was his reply. I'm assuming he didn't make it, thank god, he wouldn't be someone I would want to rely on in combat.


 
Thanks Ken..Yeah, ya gotta wonder about their thinking process..This guy "Rich" was an experienced driver and held the necessary license endorsments.


----------



## Drac (Sep 24, 2010)

Well I had my first week on the road. The first day we left at 6am, it was still dark when I arrived at the base and met my trainer. We went through the pre-trip inspection that is mandated by the D.O.T and I was told to pull it out..

I closed the door and took it out of the kneel position, it seemed to keep rising up. I thought that with my backround as a school bus driver, airport shuttle driver and armored truck driver would have prepared me for this, I WAS WRONG..This monster is 11' 13" high and 45' long..

All the buses are govenored at 65mph, so my dreams of speeding down the freeway were crushed. Turning something that big takes pratice, and unlike tractor trailer we dont bend in the middle. We went to a obsticle course and spent the day doing everyday things that I had taken for granted, I actually learned how to parallel park this beast. more to follow..


----------



## Flea (Nov 4, 2010)

Free at last!   It didn't happen exactly as I expected, but I'm still overjoyed.

Since I moved to my new city I've been working my tail off to get noticed in my new chosen career.  I have no paid experience at it, but I still have a pretty impressive resume thanks to a lot of hard volunteer work over the years.  A weird coincidence hooked me up with a local Grand Poobah who drooled over that street cred, and asked me to talk with a long list of movers and shakers.  If it didn't work out with any of them, quod he, let me know and we'll find a place with you at my agency.

Meanwhile, back at the "ranch" of my regular day-job, they had given me a merit raise back in July.  I loved the vote of confidence but finding out that it  still amounted to less than minimum wage in my new state was a real  wake-up call.  Ever since I moved here I've also had a long series of unsolvable technical glitches at my customer service job.  I'd go through hours of not receiving any calls, sometimes for an entire shift! Finally they tried sending me a new phone, and the sound quality was so poor most of the customers who _did_ get through simply hung up and called back to get someone else.  Then I started getting messages on my home voicemail from people trying to place orders.  When those calls started coming in during my off-hours when I wasn't even hooked up to the company server, that was the last straw.  It's intrusive of course, but more than that I worried about my personal safety.  It's a one in a million chance that I'd get the same caller twice, but we all know how easy it is to get someone's address through a phone number.  

So ... I'll be eating acorns and pocket lint for a while, but it's totally worth it.  I feel like a kid on the first day of summer vacation knowing I won't have to face another eight hours of "how can I help you?"  Originally I was planning to celebrate by sleeping in till noon tomorrow, what would have been my next shift.  But I can't.

One of the contacts Poobah gave me was for the overall director of _all_ services provided at the county level.  He responded to my feeler email in big blue font ...

Call me on Friday morning!

So I'll have to come up with some other way to party down.  I _hate_ coming up with fun ideas.  :dramaqueen:   I do plan to trade my old fossil in for a spiffy new Smartphone.  If (no! _*when!!*_) I get this new job I'll be driving all over town a lot and I could use the GPS.  That's a convincing enough excuse, isn't it?  :uhyeah:


----------



## Drac (Nov 24, 2010)

*UPDATE: *I had passed the driving portion of my training and was ready to begin my new career as a motorcoach driver. A sudden bout with walking pnemonia laid me out me out for about a week and then when attemting to walk downstairs in my weakened condition I stumbled and injuried my knee again. 

Then the good folks at the airport shuttle company called and asked me to reconsider becoming a road supervisor. I had a sit down with the senior manager and decided to accept. So since about mid October I have been in training, having to deal with the Unions was one of the factors that caused me to decline the first time it was offered to me, but I am learning to deal with it.

I have been working some terrible hours covering shifts for the 3 other supervisors that have been working dbl duty to fill the open shift,which explaines my absence here. If I make it until the end of Dec I will have passed my 90 day probation and should be OK..


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 24, 2010)

well... at least during your absence you did not offended my family or the the Shaolin Temple 

Sorry to hear about the illness and knee issues.

And you'll make it through the 90 days, no problem.


----------



## Flea (Feb 18, 2011)

artyon:

*I did it! It took me two years, but I finally did it!!*

artyon:

Pending successful completion of a week's training, I'm part of a supported housing team at ye community mental health center.  Thank you, thank you ... I would like to thank all the little people who made this happen ... :uhyeah:

Interestingly, they made the point that I'm grossly overqualified for the position :whip1: but my perspective is that this is one job description is one I've never had before and all training is valid and beneficial.  Ultimately I want to be an administrator, but dues-paying is fine for now.

What a relief!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 18, 2011)

great news!


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 18, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 18, 2011)

Mazel tov!  I hope it turns out even better than your best expectation!


----------



## Drac (Sep 7, 2011)

*UPDATE:* What was I thinking?? I figured because I was a driver I would have no problems.* WRONG!!!! *As a driver I was a Union member, as a Supervisor I am management. I have been in trouble since day one. Ya gotta be careful how you speak to them or they run crying to the Union. The shop steward is good people, I knew his dad when I was a cop and has tossed out some BS complaints from some drivers. I made a big mistake taking this job. Now I gotta get out...


----------



## granfire (Sep 7, 2011)

Drac said:


> *UPDATE:* What was I thinking?? I figured because I was a driver I would have no problems.* WRONG!!!! *As a driver I was a Union member, as a Supervisor I am management. I have been in trouble since day one. Ya gotta be careful how you speak to them or they run crying to the Union. The shop steward is good people, I knew his dad when I was a cop and has tossed out some BS complaints from some drivers. I made a big mistake taking this job. Now I gotta get out...



It's a learning curve.
My husband has to deal with that at work as well. Consider the show steward your ace in the hole. make sure you call him, too before you have heart to hearts...

You can do it!


----------



## Drac (Sep 8, 2011)

granfire said:


> It's a learning curve.
> My husband has to deal with that at work as well. Consider the show steward your ace in the hole. make sure you call him, too before you have heart to hearts...
> 
> You can do it!



I can feel for your husband.. The Steward is good folk, it my immediate bosses that are the problem. I gave a 2nd written warning to a driver about excessive speed. I told him that they got me suspended for speed when I was a driver, dont think they wont get you. My boss said that was an inapproprate response. I should have said if you continue to violate company policy you will face disciplinary action. So I guess ya cant talk to them like an adult.


----------



## granfire (Sep 8, 2011)

Drac said:


> I can feel for your husband.. The Steward is good folk, it my immediate bosses that are the problem. I gave a 2nd written warning to a driver about excessive speed. I told him that they got me suspended for speed when I was a driver, dont think they wont get you. My boss said that was an inapproprate response. I should have said if you continue to violate company policy you will face disciplinary action. So I guess ya cant talk to them like an adult.



Nope, you can't.
Can't say '$h*t' either, or anything the slightest offensive. 
Gotta be by the book, talk the the shop steward if in doubt. he is there to protect your behind, too.

being lower management is in many perspective worse than being in high school! 
(he's in a government shop, too, you can imagine)

Hang in there, you can do it!!


----------



## Flea (Sep 21, 2011)

Aaagh, my new boss is a hopeless control freak.

Basically, they now have me working two jobs at the same agency.  Two days a week I have a micro-caseload of six people, a reduced version of the job I was doing before.  The other two days I'm now at the agency's drop-in center.  For the most part I really like it - it's carefully crafted to be a laid-back environment for people to hang out.  We offer some basic life-skills classes and fun stuff like yoga and poetry.

But there are two huge problems.  The first is that my two job descriptions are polar opposites.  With the first I craft my own schedule, and I have to leave open spaces every day for the inevitable crises that come up when serving this kind of community.  As such, I can and must take things as they come. The other job runs on a rigid schedule.  There are some good reasons for this, and I accept it.

The problem is Job 2 boss at the drop-in center.  When real life intrudes at Job 1 she takes it very personally.  One day one of my clients went to the ER the night before and I had to call her at home to check in with her.  Big ordeal.  She wouldn't let me step away to hand my time card over to the HR person.  Finally yesterday it escalated to her giving me a verbal warning because I stole away for half a protein bar when I had "only" been on the clock for 40 minutes, and it was _another hour until my lunch break!!  _:dramaqueen:  (And yes, I've told her several times that I'm hypoglycemic, and what that means in terms of when and how I have to eat.  Boss 1 has known this for several months.)

Worse yet, she's released me early involuntarily a few times, and both supervisors have told me I'm not _allowed_ to catch up on Job 1 when that happens.  I'm also forbidden to work any overtime.  

Yesterday I very nearly quit on the spot.  I explained the situation (hypoglycemia, more staffers in the center than clients at that particular moment, I told my coworkers where I was going,) and she basically came back with a _nuh-uh!!_ regardless of what I said. She then scolded me for actually doing some things she had asked me to do, but assumed I hadn't because she was out of the room herself and didn't physically catch me in the act of doing them when she came back. I very nearly quit on the spot. The main thing that stopped me was that I've only been here six months and I don't want my resume to look like I'm a job-hopper. That, and my remaining caseload of clients depend on me and I care about them.

I'd like to find an amicable solution, but she's pushing me to the wall psychologically.  I'm not floating any resumes yet but I'm dusting off the ol' network.  The national healthcare revamp is a godsend for my field because my job description is highly cost-effective.  Every agency in the state will scramble to recruit us over the next year or so, and I've put myself in a position to rub elbows with lots of CEOs on committees.  But job hunting and starting over is a royal pain.

Thankfully I have a routine meeting with Boss 1 next week and she always asks me to craft the agenda.  No question this time!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 21, 2011)

Well my current boss is great.but he is retiring as of this Friday, unless they make him an offer he cantummm er. I mean. wont refuse. 

Sadly the only person that wants his job is a...well lets just say he really should not be allowed in the building little alone put in chargeof IT.... I have kicked out of my office on more than one occasion due to his... well.... discussion skills. Hopefully those responsible for hiring know he iswell...lets just say unqualified on so many levels....

So I may have a new boss to break in...first time in years... and my current boss is the best I have had in years... so I feel your pain....


----------



## Flea (Sep 21, 2011)

Xue, that reminds me of a funny story from my mother's career.  When the head boss retired from her job, the Board chose the one person who was thoroughly nasty, rude, and incompetent in every way.  The whole staff was so dumbfounded at the decision that they all quit en masse on the same day.

:mrtoilet:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 21, 2011)

Flea said:


> Xue, that reminds me of a funny story from my mother's career.  When the head boss retired from her job, the Board chose the one person who was thoroughly nasty, rude, and incompetent in every way.  The whole staff was so dumbfounded at the decision that they all quit en masse on the same day.
> 
> :mrtoilet:



Interesting...since I think a fairly similar thing will happen her if this happens... and guess who just walked by


----------



## Flea (Dec 19, 2011)

Boss 2 has got to go.

My groin injury has refused to heal for over 4 months now.  I've done ongoing PT, and had countless days where I've visibly limped everywhere I went.  It's no mystery that this has been going on.  

I work a 20 hour week, Monday to Thursday.  Up till a couple weeks ago I had done every single appointment on Fridays.  When the PT gave up on me and sent me back to my doc, I took one shift off to see her ASAP.  And then _half_ a shift to make it to my MRI three weeks later.  Both times off were during my shifts with Boss 2 (and I'll confess it was a deliberate choice - the less time I spend around her the better.) With the MRI, she had a core meltdown and lopped off half my Thursday shift altogether- "that can be your day to go to the doctor!"  

That's a 15% cut in my hours.  Better still, she's told me that I have to quit an important committee I'm on that's restructuring Medicare and Medicaid benefits at the county level right when they need me most.  It's a Tuesday, dontchaknow.  Oh, they need you?  Not my problem.  So there goes a whole A-list of contacts I've been carefully cultivating for the past year.  This bimbo isn't just toxic to work for, she's threatening to torpedo my whole fledgling career.

I still have Boss 1 in my pocket. I'm not to a point where I want to give up on Job 2 completely, but I can probably weasel my way into another project to take up those 3 hours.  It's ironic because I'm damn good at Job 2, I just can't stand the boss. I'm notoriously illiterate when it comes to office politics, but I found out my college alumni association offers dirt cheap career counselling.  In the meantime I printed off some calendar pages and transposed every doc appointment I've had since July so she can see how many hours it's cost her.  She'll probably just get pissy at me, but at least I can document that I tried before going up the food chain to make new projects for myself.

Sheesh!  You'd think that a whole building full of mental health consumers would be able to get along ...:uhyeah:


----------

